

3d TV fail in Dallas Stadium - keltecp11
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/14/cowboys-stadium-3d-scoreboard-experiment-doesnt-go-so-well-tur/

======
astrodust
Isn't the game you're at already in 3D?

